# Antlers



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I got a couple antler pieces from bully sticks online. We have hunter friends though so I was thinking of asking if anyone wanted to share! So I have a couple questions. Does it matter how long the hunter has had them?
Do I need to do anything to them?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Antlers are Kain's favorite chew toy, they are the 'everlasting gobstoppers' of dog chews. They last forever and never seem to lose their appeal to Kain. No, it doesn't matter how old they are as long as they haven't become brittle and easily splinter. Just be sure to trim off the smaller points, near the mainbeam, so your pup doesn't injure itself. I'm an avid hunter myself, so I have a stock of antlers that I pull from, some of which are very old. Make sure they are scrubbed and clean of mold, etc, before giving to your pup. Also, I will simmer them in a large pot of beef broth for about a half hour for flavor. If, after a while, your dog seems to lose interest in it, simply 'recharge' it in more beef broth and your dog will fall in love with it all over again.

safety tip: don't walk around your house barefoot in the dark, those dang antlers hurt like heck when stepped on.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh you actually simmer them? I have socked mine overnight in chicken broth and that seemed to work ok. I was scared that the heat from boiling or even simmering would cause them to get brittle. Sounds like that must not be a big concern.



RazinKain said:


> safety tip: don't walk around your house barefoot in the dark, those dang antlers hurt like heck when stepped on.


You aren't joking there!!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

wildo said:


> Oh you actually simmer them? I have socked mine overnight in chicken broth and that seemed to work ok. I was scared that the heat from boiling or even simmering would cause them to get brittle. Sounds like that must not be a big concern.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't joking there!!


yeah, a simmer (not a boil). A long hard boil will most definately affect the structural integrity of the antler, but a reasonably short simmer (30 min to an hour) doesn't seem to affect them at all. Best dog chews ever IMO.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent!!! I will ask!!! Thanks!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Antlers are good for pretty much forever. Sadly my dog has no interest in antlers, but they're the kind from the store. I've tried letting them soak in chicken broth and smearing peanut butter, but nope. So don't go crazy on antlers until you know your pup likes em. Maybe wild caught has a different taste to them. Wish I could get my hands on some.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I have two bought, he loves them so hopefully will love wild ones too!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

The jumbo elk antlers from www.antlerchews.com are great.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My dogs love antlers. We hunt and have antlers around the house, its a nice long lasting treat for the dogs. 
Try fresh antlers from wild animals, they are the best


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

HankGSD said:


> The jumbo elk antlers from www.antlerchews.com are great.


Which ones do you suggest? I am on that website. Caribou, Deer or Elk? Which ones do your dogs like the best?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- they have flavored ones now. I wonder 1) how they do that!? and 2) if dogs like them more. I might just give them a shot!


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

I just bought a nice big elk antler for my aggressive chewer. She loves it but after just one chewing session, the center of the antler is dark brown. She gnawed the center with her front teeth and got some of the brittle stuff out, then that whole area turned dark brown. Has anyone else seen that on their antlers? Also, how do you make sure mold/bacteria doesn't grow on it, esp with all that doggie saliva....
Thanks.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

mvshepherd said:


> I just bought a nice big elk antler for my aggressive chewer. She loves it but after just one chewing session, the center of the antler is dark brown. She gnawed the center with her front teeth and got some of the brittle stuff out, then that whole area turned dark brown. Has anyone else seen that on their antlers? Also, how do you make sure mold/bacteria doesn't grow on it, esp with all that doggie saliva....
> Thanks.


I have been buying Elk antlers from Linda at the "Antler Pantry" for years. The dogs do tend to gnaw out the marrow and they do discolor after they chew on them. I have never worried about them carrying bacteria....most dogs will eat all KINDS of gross things they find laying about! Some of the antlers will lay around the backyard for months with not a sideways glance, and then one day I'll see the dogs chewing away them again. Everyone has been fine! I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## dadogsyard (Oct 14, 2019)

summerronk said:


> Which ones do you suggest? I am on that website. Caribou, Deer or Elk? Which ones do your dogs like the best?


I usually give my dogs big sky antlers .. I have two dogs ... and they Chew everything ... it was frustrating but I love them so much so I let them do things they are doing but one of my friends suggested this antler and they really are very useful I bought big sky antler. now they do chew that antler .. I don't know what they liking in there but they are enjoying .. they are happy so I am also happy...

read Review about this antler from Dingo Dental Sticks Reviews - Are these the Treats your Dog Deserves here .. easily available online .. try for it... very useful and healthy to my dogs


----------

